# All My Mini's!



## AnthonyC (Aug 22, 2011)

These are my Miniature Dachshunds. The brown and tan one is Jeter. The short haired tan is Bella. The long haired tan is Autumn. 

http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l550/AnthonyC72/Wogs2011/332.jpg
http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l550/AnthonyC72/Wogs2011/244.jpg
http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l550/AnthonyC72/Wogs2011/232.jpg
http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l550/AnthonyC72/Wogs2011/217.jpg
http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l550/AnthonyC72/Wogs2011/091.jpg
http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l550/AnthonyC72/Wogs2011/082.jpg
http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l550/AnthonyC72/Wogs2011/034.jpg
http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l550/AnthonyC72/Wogs2011/005.jpg


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 22, 2011)

Cute dogs
How much smaller are they than regular ones?
Looks like they have a lot of character and keep you busy?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## bobbymoore (Aug 22, 2011)

i have a Dachshunds mixed with husky


----------



## ascott (Aug 22, 2011)

They are so cute Anthony....I especially like the Wanted poster....LOL


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 22, 2011)

They are so cute Anthony. I like the pretty eyes.


----------



## Tom (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice pups!


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Sorry about the 100 links to click. Rob showed me a better way to post pics. Thank goodness I have Rob for my technical issues and Tom for my tortoise issues!  They are about 2/3's the size of a regular doxie... except for Jeter who is abnormally large for a mini. WOW! A husky/mini mix!!! I'd love to see a picture of that!!!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 23, 2011)

nice dogs


----------



## laramie (Aug 23, 2011)

Very cute! I have a Bella too!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 24, 2011)

They are all nice, but I really like the merle coloring.


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Jacqui! 



Jacqui said:


> They are all nice, but I really like the merle coloring.





Bella appears to be the "IT" name right now for dogs. Everywhere we go we run into another Bella dog!



laramie said:


> Very cute! I have a Bella too!


----------

